# jobs Alberta



## El cirujano (Feb 27, 2005)

*Alberta advice*

I would be grateful to hear from anybody with experience of working in alberta, canada.
My wife has the possibility to do a year or mores teacher exchange to Alberta (we don't know where yet) and my itchy feet can't resist the idea.
I've always fantazised about spending some time in Canada, I spent a summer in b.c. when I was five years old and was left with romantic image of maple syrup and bears.

If anyone could give me tips on good companies to apply to (and which to avoid!) and an idea of the kind of pay to expect over there for an experienced climber.

Any english arbs. out there with experience in canada??


----------



## Jumper (Feb 27, 2005)

rborist1 is from Alberta, and has a website listed on his public profile. You might also want to look at the site, www.jobbank.gc.ca and do a search with the words tree, arborist or chainsaw to see what is available where you end up. I believe I have seen a few jobs listed for the Calgary and Edmonton areas recently. You will need a work permit to work here, but given the shortage of climbers here I do not think that is too hard to get.


----------



## El cirujano (Feb 27, 2005)

Hey thanks Jumper (Mitch) appreciate the advice. How come there's such a climber shortage in Canada? Is it because nobody can face the harsh winters? I have to say after living so long in mallorca I've gotten a bit soft myself, the winters a very mild in comparison. 
Any clue about $$?, it's hard to get any idea about arb jobs in Canada, I often look at a good site: www.arbjobs.com they announce jobs in uk, states and down under but i've never seen anything in canada.
Cheers 
Paul


----------



## Jumper (Feb 27, 2005)

Not quite sure, though I think there are a lot easier jobs available for the same or more money might have something to do with it. Many manual trades here are going begging for people so they import routinely. First company I was with was trying to import a climber from the UK. Have a look at the Job Bank website, and you will see most of the climber positions are in the $15-$20 range, groundsman in the $$8-12 range. These wages would include inclusion in the Provincial Health Care program as you would be an approved worker. As for the weather, some companies work all winter (I did in Ottawa about 3 three days a week a few days ago. I never minded being outside, you just dress for it)


----------



## El cirujano (Feb 28, 2005)

*Come on you Canadiens, let me hear more!!*

Let me here more about working in your great country!!!!! Please!! I know there's loads of you out there  p.s. thanks jumper useful advice about the job bank


----------

